# 'Harley Strasse' urology klinik... ***IMAGE INTENSIVE***



## TeeJF (Aug 4, 2012)

*A BIG BIG thank you for the help on this one - you know who you are! ​*
*In a small town in southern Germany there is a long street situated near the centre of the town. Along most of the length of the street there are private clinics making it a veritable Harley Strasse! One of the clinics lies derelict now but it was originally the combined home and practise of a urology specialist.

Born befoire the Great War, it appears the Herr Doktor practised with his wife and/or another partner. He died in the late 1980s but the house was clearly still occupied for some time afterwards - whether or not it still functioned as a clinic after his demise is unclear - until his wife eventually passed away. The house lies derelict now and it is very much a time capsule with masses of interesting artefacts scattered about everywhere you look. The fact of there being so much stuff left behind would tend to indicate that in all likelihood the doctor and his wife had no children, or that possibly they were pre-deceased, but it has proved singularly difficult to find out anything much at all about this enigmatic location.

The building oozes an atmosphere of the macabre, not least on the ground floor where there are two consulting/operating rooms complete with their array of medical equipment still in place - drugs, surgical equipment, couches with leg stirrups, and even the operating lights. In an anteroom off one of the consulting rooms there is a large trolley upon which there are eight human kidneys pickled in formaldehyde in square glass cases!

It appears the doctor had a strange taste in art for there are several prints of females in pretty pastel summer dresses dotted around the house, not in itself anything particularly unusual until closer inspection reveals that the women wearing the dresses are skeletal and very much in the style of the renowned German artist H. R. Geiger, he of 'Alien' and 'Necronomicon' fame...

Very odd indeed!

Also on the ground floor there is a room which must have been really lovely in it's time, for it looks out across a large private garden and has heavily stacked book shelves along much of the walls - clearly it was a study or a library. A quick look at some of the titles was interesting in itself, one possibly pointing to Nazi sympathies for it was a title on Albert Speer, Hitler's architect. Given that the doctor was at his prime during the Nazi era this is perhaps not particularly surprising.

The bright and airy first floor is reached by a grand curving staircase and constitutes the living area of the house with a lounge plenty big enough for a full size Steinway grand. But here again there is a hint of the macabre for a large, moth eaten, stuffed fox sits atop the mouldering remains of the once mighty piano. Someone in the household was very much into hunting for there are a number of animal skins and the horns of small deer or mountain goats left lying about. We also found several black and white photographs, presumably of the doctor and his wife, which look like they were taken on holidays in the early 1950s. A well equipped kitchen opens off the first floor hall but bizarrely there is also what appears to be a small ward to the rear of the kitchen hinting at in-patient treatment on a limited scale. Towards the front of the house we found a room containing several wardrobes with clean and immaculately pressed lady's clothing left hanging there, some of it still in plastic wrap as though it has just come back from the dry cleaners.

The top floor is the bedroom area where there are also a number of rooms which looked very much like they were used as office space, but there is so much stuff heaped up that it's hard to be sure of anything in this house! 

Two days after our visit to the clinic a small set of photographs appeared in the Farcebok DerP site and it was immediately clear from the position of one or two objects that the author of the photos had gone in after us because the items were still in the positions we had turned them to for our pictures! *


*Die Fotografien...​*










*In the library at the back of the house...*









*In the first of the two consulting/operation rooms...*









*A large glass fronted cabinet set in the wall still contains surgical instruments...*









*A formidable array of surgical impedimenta!*









*Before the advent of disposable plastic syringes they were made of glass so that they could be re-used...*









*This lamp illuminated the work bench in the theatre.*









*The label on the box points at this being part of an endoscope?*









*It's unclear whether this is some sort of timer or a gas pressure gauge though there is a supply hose or the like entering the unit at the bottom.*









* Spread 'em   *









*It appears the patient's records were typed up in the consulting room/theatre.*









*It's gruesome time  *









*And here we have a selection of the spares available for your model sir... *









*I assume these were used for the purpose of teaching *









*An array of potions and lotions and chemicals sit in a room behind the theatre/consulting room.*









*Test tube racks and possibly an autoclave for sterilising equipment.*









*The second consultingroom.*









*More medicines.*









*I'm not sure I'd want these waved around my renal anatomy  *









*A renal anatomical chart.*









*This is very strange! It looks like a sectioned and halved kidney but it is massive, at least twice the size of a large human kidney 
So the question is, is it actually a brain  It does look a bit like one. But if it's a brain what is it doing in a urology clinic *









*Up to the first floor and the house's living areas now.*









*How sad to see a Steinway in this state... *









*...and for that matter to see a magnificent creature like this reduced to a trophy... *









*Huge dressers like this are very common in German homes.*









*Left hanging after her last walk into town.*









*Monochrome holiday snaps.*









*One must assume that this is the doctor and his wife and it looks to me like it will have been the early 1950s from the age of the subjects and their clothing styles.*









*Resting after the hunt perhaps?*









*An obsession with the macabre...*









*An array of clean clothing in a wardrobe.*









*Make of this what you will... it spoke volumes to us *









*A little odd to say the least but strangely compelling for all that *









*Urology journals and reference works on the top floor.*​


*That's your lot for now, hope you enjoyed the pix. ​*


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 4, 2012)

oh my days!!!! that is some sort of place....i would be like a manic ninja in there and probably miss it all...fantastic...i soooooooooooo want to see a place like this...


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2012)

WOOOO you have been to a place I soooooo want to go, a genuine classic Euro site, fantastic report Team TJ and equally epic images


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome. There's Enough Going On Here To Last A Few Days...


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheers guys 'n gals. 




Ninja Kitten said:


> i soooooooooooo want to see a place like this...




Seem to recall you got an invite when we planned it months ago!!! 

Next time!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 4, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Cheers guys 'n gals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sad face...crying...just means you have to go back hay!


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah TJ organise a coachtrip for us all haha


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 4, 2012)

*Oh my bloody god!! That is truly AMAZING!! Reckon youd need an extra memory card for that place!! Excellent stuff...*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats just fantastic  Brilliant! Almost lost for words!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 4, 2012)

Cracking report with so much to see,superb photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 4, 2012)

To be perfectly honest, this particular site was actually a late addition standby because we had planned something even bigger but in the event we couldn't get in on the day. I must say though we were absolutely knocked out when we did this one and I was so glad we did. 



Vielen Dank, du weißt, wer du bist.

Je vous remercie beaucoup, vous savez qui vous êtes.

Dank je wel, je weet wie je bent.

Buíochas a ghabháil leat an oiread sin, tá a fhios agat cé tú féin.

  ​
If peeps want to see some 'Madge' and some Verdun forts then all they need to do is let us know.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 4, 2012)

This is fantastic! Great photographs and write up as always!


----------



## freespirits (Aug 4, 2012)

what a cracking find and brilliant pics ,,,a proper dr cripin style gaff ,,i bet that house has some stories to tell ,,,wicked


----------



## sonyes (Aug 4, 2012)

Superb report guys, and what a fantastic find!!!! Soooooooooo jealous..................I think AltDayOut is onto something with the coach trip


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 4, 2012)

sonyes said:


> I think AltDayOut is onto something with the coach trip



Behave ya' buggah!


----------



## Bones out (Aug 4, 2012)

Brilliant!

Thank you.....


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful report yet again team TeeJF , coach trip , hell yeah ! come on, who s being Brendan .


----------



## a_little_feisty (Aug 4, 2012)

Fan-flippin-tastic . . . absolutely love this! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## maxmix (Aug 4, 2012)

The wooden box does indeed say Endoscope and Wolf was a early manufacturer of Endoscopy equipment, although a endoscope is usually used via the throat - Maybe Wolf also made cystoscopes (used to see into the Bladder, which would make sense)

Also the "clock" looks to me like a clock that is used to time surgical procedures, although I could well be wrong

Anyway, great explore and thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 4, 2012)

maxmix said:


> Also the "clock" looks to me like a clock that is used to time surgical procedures, although I could well be wrong
> 
> Anyway, great explore and thanks for sharing



You're very welcome. Yeah, I'm glad it wasn't me going loopy with the idea of a kind of stop watch. It just didn't look like a gauge despite a metal tube entering at the bottom which you can just about see on the pic. I suppose that was a conduit to take in the electricity supply to run it?

Anyways, thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 4, 2012)

now that I like a lot


----------



## banshee (Aug 4, 2012)

that's one freaky but strangely attractive place


----------



## shane.c (Aug 4, 2012)

Great photos as always and info,


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 5, 2012)

Superb shots and report T & T how I didnt see this when it first went up I will never know


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 5, 2012)

You could spend your life urbexing, and still not see as many artifacts as there are in one of these pics. Absolutely stunning report, raising the bar.
What an insight into their lives.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you all for your lovely comments! 



Priority 7 said:


> how I didnt see this when it first went up I will never know



Ah man, it happens. I do it ALL the time!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow!! Bloody fantastic you two, this place looks cracking. Well done, great pics and thanks a lot for sharing and making me incredibly jealous!!


----------



## Nobody. (Aug 7, 2012)

very interesting place lets hope that it stays this way and not get looted as I see a few clues to the location I think 

Also the strange prints on the walls I believe they where done by an artist called Leonor Fini


----------



## tank2020 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have been looking at your little teaser pics from your trip on FB, been driving me mad, very jealous, really wish I could accompanied you. Bloody Olympics. Ooh forgot to say what a fantastic report!


----------



## cogito (Aug 7, 2012)

Great set but you missed the basement! There's an unbelievable wine cellar there, loads of bottles all still corked.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> thanks a lot for sharing and making me incredibly jealous!!




Awww sorry. T'wasn't intentional... 



Nobody. said:


> very interesting place lets hope that it stays this way and not get looted as I see a few clues to the location I think
> 
> Also the strange prints on the walls I believe they where done by an artist called Leonor Fini



No intentional clues mate! Mind you someone else posted this place in facebook two days after we were there. It will indeed be a shame if it is compromised. Thanks for the info on the wierd prints!



cogito said:


> Great set but you missed the basement! There's an unbelievable wine cellar there, loads of bottles all still corked.



So sorry... but you know, you can't cover everything, especially not at midday on a weekday, especially when you're expecting the polizei to appear and breath down your neck any minute.


----------



## whitelaw (Aug 7, 2012)

The kidney shows adenocarcinoma - not at all unusual to find a massively enlarged kidney in cases like this.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2012)

whitelaw said:


> The kidney shows adenocarcinoma - not at all unusual to find a massively enlarged kidney in cases like this.



Care to ellucidate? The "carcinoma" biut I think I get?


----------

